# Sparring And Real Fight Transition



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Just wondering what some of you guys experienced in transisting from actually training and sparring with friends in clubs to actually fighting in competition or for that matter in real life situations?

I can spar for fun all night long and pull of nice moves/shots and so on yet if someone was to approach me in the street and pose a threat my heart rate just explodes and my energy feels somewhat zapped.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ste, I can tell you from personal experience, no amount of sparring can train you or prepare for you a street fight. MMA is probably the closest thing to it and undoubtedly helps but its not the same...


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> Just wondering what some of you guys experienced in transisting from actually training and sparring with friends in clubs to actually fighting in competition or for that matter in real life situations?
> 
> I can spar for fun all night long and pull of nice moves/shots and so on yet if someone was to approach me in the street and pose a threat my heart rate just explodes and my energy feels somewhat zapped.


To be honest no amount of sparring can prepare you for what may happen on the street. As for the transition from sparring to fighting in the ring it isn't that different, the only difference being that the guy you are fighting doesnt know you and you dont know them

Addressing the energy zapped feeling and hear rate exploding that sounds like adrenaline dump to me. It's basically where your adrenaline levels hit so high that it dumps at once and can leave you feeling voulnerable and unable to throw punches. Search Adrenaline dump for more on that.

Just enjoy all the sparring you do and the fights you take inside the cage. and good luck


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the medical term for it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight_or_flight


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good posts guys


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marso70 said:


> This is the medical term for it:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight_or_flight


Thanks marso for that.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

nice posts lads, interesting


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Afew funny parts in that wiki article...


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Interesting read I think


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Top post Marso and Chase.....

Just for additional info re training for the cage - some clubs do train full power. so if you where going into a ring/cage etc you could (if you want to risk it, get very real!!).

However, on the street is a different world you dont know how many people are gonna get involved and if they are gonna fight clean and pull your eye balls out etc....thats the one thing about BJJ that can get you stuck - if someone goes for your eyes or pressure points for example you will be in a lot of trouble very fast!.

a-dump is so common and I know a writer called Peter Consterdine (think Marso will have heard of him, author Fit to Fight etc (Geoff Thompson is another ex-doorman who is a prolific writer) has a lot of books about real world training physical & mental and covers this topic a fair bit as even so called pro's end up without a paddle when a street fight develops, i.e if they think they are gonna get turned over their energy and mental clarity etc goes.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Top post Marso and Chase.....
> 
> Just for additional info re training for the cage - some clubs do train full power. so if you where going into a ring/cage etc you could (if you want to risk it, get very real!!).
> 
> ...


Yeah you could always take your in cage/ring sparring to full contact level this will at least coindition your body and mind and get you used to being hit and hit hard. It's all down to you, if you want to work up to it it would be best i think, a gradual progression can be better than throwing you in at the deep end.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Geoff Thompson book "Watch my Back" is an awesome read, it was refreshing to read about a guy as highly trained as himself to say "basically my martial arts skills counted for nothing when it went off in a club or street fight"....he even said that a good well rounder street fighter would be a one discipline martial arts hands down every time. I have two of his fighting books and I highly recommend "Watch my Back"

He also said about the fact that every time it went off he would get that flight or fight syndrome.

Anyone doorman who says they don't is either a liar or a psychopath and a liability to his fellow doorman and the public.

As a doorman myself (and just last friday some prick stole it on me, by punching me full force in the face, as I tried to usher them out the bar) let me tell you, you do get scared but you learn to override this fear. Most brawls are over in seconds and there are other factors to consider, their mates, CCTV, police prosecution etc...

You have to make a choice in a split decision....in my case it was two against one and going to the floor was NOT an option!

MMA training definitely helps but its no substitute for a real fight situation...thankfully these are few and far between. The best benefit from the MMA training is the conditioning so if the fight is sustained you won't gas out, plus learning to restrain or choke someone out is much safer for all concerned than getting into a street brawl............sometimes you have no option though. :fight:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

If i can choke a guy out safely on the street then thats the option i'll take as it ends the fights a lot quicker, but that isnt always the case especially if they have friends around ect. I agree with marso the best part has to be the conditioning, its always going to help in a fight no amtter who you are.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

The bottom line is this, in a MMA fight there are rules and a referee, in a street fight there is none of that..........


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Totally agree wih Chase and Marso.....

Another big factor - I have found whilst running a pub is Coke - lads just wont stay down until their legs are broke or they are out cold - god only knows the amount of pain these guys feel the next day....

I witnessed one lad get dragged round the back of my pub and one doorman stood on his head whilst the other kicked the crap out of him - the lad must have been about 10.7 stone and just would not go away and kept trying to take the doormen on - he was totally out of control chairs, tables, bottles, ash trays the lot where lashed or swipped at the doormen - hence the end decision to kick the crap out of him - his head was swollen in the end and he still tried to carryon - had to throw him outside lock everyone in the pub and wait for the police (to finally) turn up. He must have gone straight to hospital once he was back on earth. Total madness....


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah when drugs are involved people become superman with no pain threshold. The best thing i can advise for the street is situational awareness, knowing where you are and what is around you could save your life.

For a true introduction to what i mean search for 'Bas Ruttens Streetfighting' on youtube as this may be very beneficial to you i know i found it to be very good at breaking down exactly what can help you in confrontation.

In the videos he explains about using the 'ambience' to your effect and what you can do to end things before they start.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Gotta love Bas.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

pretty sure this has been posted before, but bas is a legend


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

your, gonna end up in jail using some of his techniques.....but at least you will be alive (bummed...but alive)lol.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I didnt mean use the grab a bottle and mame him techniques, i meant the break his knee cap and or arm techniques lol


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Some of them would be pretty handy on the door, the rest would see you put away for a loooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnng time! ost:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I was wondering when someone was going to use that little smilie!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

hahaha!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marso70 said:


> Some of them would be pretty handy on the door, the rest would see you put away for a loooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnng time! ost:


All i can say is dont hate the player hate the game. If someone wants to start something they better be able to back it up otherwise they can get themselves hurt and everyone knows thats the gods honest truthost:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

man...that smilie is dominating the board now.

Would be a waste of ale bottling someone (as well as cowardly).


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

I had someone try to glass me on new years eve, luckily it was tumbler and not a pint glass as it would have made a right mess of me, luckily we managed to grab him and get the glass off him but in the struggle he got a bloody nose, but then he had the cheek to go to the police and complain that he'd been assaulted!

I had to go give a statement and he soon changed his mind when I told the police about the fact he tried to glass me, oh and was shouting his mouth off saying i was going to get shot.......all this from an 18 year old JMU student!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

No fret mate - by the time he had wrote out his Student cheque (for the hitman) you could have strangled the little git (I did use a swear word but got booted out of the post - so unsure if this was the management or some strange coincidence).

I dont fancy your job at all - you cant win, I know the lads who looked after our doors - where always being accused of something - even when they werent on shift said night. No honor anymore neither - at least when I was in my teens (Clubbing, whoo c'mon) we went one on one.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

I keep hearing these bogus stories from bouncers.

Well, i suppose at least if you stand your ground and they are the ones going forwards at you, you are the victim in a court.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

> I keep hearing these bogus stories from bouncers.


Care to explain?


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

marso70 said:


> Care to explain?


Nothing stands out in particular, just so many examples of dickheads being dickheads when out on the piss etc'. And obviously the bouncers are gonna get the heat.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh right, I thought you meant the bouncers were making up bogus stories?


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

No, stories of situations what are bogus.

Gotta get down with kids talk yo! *does hand signs like an epileptic with a fit*


----------

